# Bitten by my rabbit



## Bridgette (Apr 21, 2021)

Guys, it hurts me so much that this happened. But it did. I need to know if I need to treat my wound specially? I’ve just got him vaccinated yesterday.
Appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## zuppa (Apr 21, 2021)

Wash your hands and rub with something like alcohol based, hand sanitizer will work just fine. If there's I see one deeper you can add an adhesive first aid plaster, if it is still bleeding.


----------



## Bridgette (Apr 21, 2021)

Thank you for the advice. Would you know If I should get vaccinated in case there is some sort of sickness?


----------



## zuppa (Apr 21, 2021)

Bridgette said:


> Thank you for the advice. Would you know If I should get vaccinated in case there is some sort of sickness?


If you think your rabbit had tetanus or something like that then you should probably get vaccinated asap, if your rabbit is just a healthy home rabbit i don't think there's any danger for you. 

What happened why would he do that, is that same rabbit who is about 3 months old now and your first ever rabbit? What did you do before he bit you and scratched all over, was he scared possibly?


----------



## Bridgette (Apr 21, 2021)

I was vacuuming the floor and both my rabbits were together and they started fighting. Yes it’s that 3 month of baby who bit me because the 5 month old rabbit had bit him.


----------



## zuppa (Apr 21, 2021)

Bridgette said:


> I was vacuuming the floor and both my rabbits were together and they started fighting. Yes it’s that 3 month of baby who bit me because the 5 month old rabbit had bit him.


Are they both male? Neutered?


----------



## Bridgette (Apr 21, 2021)

Yes, both are male. Just visited the vet yesterday and had just got the approval to get the older male neutered as he was too young before.


----------



## zuppa (Apr 21, 2021)

Bridgette said:


> Yes, both are male. Just visited the vet yesterday and had just got the approval to get the older male neutered as he was too young before.


That's great that he is getting neutered soon, but you should keep them separately now and after neutering 8 more weeks. And actually after your younger rabbit is neutered + 8 weeks after that, otherwise they will keep fighting and it won't be possible to bond them even after they are neutered.

I guess the older one was humping him a lot and he was a baby and let him do it previously, but now he is 3 months old and getting hormonal so he won't let him do it anymore and they will fight for dominance. You've got bitten because you were on his way, he just was scared or/and angry, you should never try splitting fighting rabbits with your bare hands, always use something like dust pan or wear thick glows, even when you will be bonding them after they both are neutered.


----------



## zuppa (Apr 21, 2021)

As for your wounds and scratches they don't look dangerous to me, just keep them clean and that deep one just keep covered with first aid plaster and it will heal within a week or less.


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 21, 2021)

Agree with @zuppa ! Don't think your rabbit was trying to hurt _you_. He was just trying to get to the other rabbit. Just as it is never advised to get between 2 fighting dogs, so it is the same with rabbits. Oven mitts or a broom or a piece of cardboard/thin wood... can be used to separate fighting rabbits. 

As already mentioned, keep them totally separated until 8 weeks after the younger one is neutered. Then you can try bonding them slowly. Hopefully they'll have forgotten about any past fighting by then.


----------



## JBun (Apr 21, 2021)

Your biggest risk would be bacteria. I would keep the wound covered with a layer of Neosporin(triple antibiotic ointment) and bandaids covering that, and I would change those out at least twice a day. Hopefully this will be enough to prevent infection setting in. But if despite doing this the wound does get infected, you'll need to see your doctor right away and likely get put on antibiotics.

If the wound is really deep to the layer below, you should see your doc right away as you may need a few stitches.


----------



## Janellek (Apr 21, 2021)

Good job being so brave my darling!!! I tried bonding my two females they weren’t spayed. I tried to split up the fight... I didn’t get that wounded though! I agree just try and keep it clean. Get vaccinated if they were sick or are outdoor buns


----------



## Bridgette (Apr 22, 2021)

Thank you everyone for the comments and advices. I’m okay, I’ve got antiseptic cream and shower my hand with Detol. (Hurts so much) And I know they didn’t mean to hurt me or each other. I love them so much and they love each other so much too.
I really appreciate all the suggestions and help from everyone! 
Here’s a picture of both of them (before this fight today) separating them until the older one is neutered.


----------



## Catlyn (Apr 22, 2021)

Keep them separated for way longer than when the older one is neutered. He will get neutered and needs a two-month hormone-calming period. Your younger buck can be neutered by then. And he will also need 8 weeks to settle down.
So you cannot try any bonding and hope it will go well until around August or so.

This is from my personal experience as well. I got Storm on 6th of june, the next week he was neutered. I got Lümi on 22nd july, and he also got neutered about a week after that. I was pressed to bond them way earlier than i had planned, as we needed to start moving back.
As a result, the two-months-stage wasn't over for Lümi, and the bonding had failed many times. Storm has a small scar on his chin, Lümi is missing a chunk of his ear, and also has a small scar on his nose. They are still unbonded- had a week where they got along, but they are unbonded-couldn't get along.

So please, do be prepared and store a LOT of patience before attempting any bonding between your boys.


----------



## Bridgette (Apr 22, 2021)

Catlyn said:


> Keep them separated for way longer than when the older one is neutered. He will get neutered and needs a two-month hormone-calming period. Your younger buck can be neutered by then. And he will also need 8 weeks to settle down.
> So you cannot try any bonding and hope it will go well until around August or so.
> 
> This is from my personal experience as well. I got Storm on 6th of june, the next week he was neutered. I got Lümi on 22nd july, and he also got neutered about a week after that. I was pressed to bond them way earlier than i had planned, as we needed to start moving back.
> ...


Oh my gosh, that is horrible. I will most definitely do that and do my research. It is a headache but I will do anything that is necessary for them.
After the first scratch and the bite I still held on and tried to kept them separated, they are so aggressive


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 22, 2021)

Yup. All those adorable photos of them snuggling as babies means absolutely zero once those hormones kick in. Almost all babies get along. Hormones and adulthood change all that. 

By keeping them separate until 8 weeks after the _younger_ one is neutered that will increase the chances of them bonding as adults. Since they already fought, there is no guarantee that they will bond after they are neutered. They have the best chance if you wait the recommended time. 

Once that time comes, it would also be good to do some pre-bonding by allowing them to be in side-by-side cages for awhile before beginning the bonding process. 









Bonding Bunnies


[ Tablet users, try the "web" version by clicking on "web" at the bottom of this page for a better, user-friendly format . ]



rabbitsindoors.weebly.com


----------



## Bridgette (Apr 22, 2021)

Blue eyes said:


> Yup. All those adorable photos of them snuggling as babies means absolutely zero once those hormones kick in. Almost all babies get along. Hormones and adulthood change all that.
> 
> By keeping them separate until 8 weeks after the _younger_ one is neutered that will increase the chances of them bonding as adults. Since they already fought, there is no guarantee that they will bond after they are neutered. They have the best chance if you wait the recommended time.
> 
> ...


Thank you for telling me. I am so clueless about these things. Was waiting and counting on the vet’s advice.


----------

